# Help required with Diana Mini please



## lucyculpin (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Just got my Diana Mini through the post.... little bit obsessed with it! However I need a little bit of help.

I have loaded the film as required, taken a few blank shot with the lens cap on and have started to take actual pictures (Around 4). I have noticed that the counter under the wind on wheel says '3' no matter how many pictures I take and wind on.

Couldn't find any reference to a counter in the book so not sure if this is supposed to happen?

Has anyone else had a problem like this?

Thank you

Luce


----------



## compur (Dec 22, 2011)

The film counter (if that's what it is) may be broken or the film may not be advancing due to incorrect loading.


----------



## mdruziak (Dec 23, 2011)

See if the rewind wheel moves when you advance the film.  If it does, you may have a problem with the counter.  If it doesn't, then read this article: Tutorial: How to Fix your Diana Mini for GOOD. No More Film Advance Problems! - Lomography


----------

